# 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Currently replacing an engine on this 02 a6 3.0L. Boss got the car from the acution, drove it back parked it. Next day a sales guy went to drive it and the oil light came on and the car shut off. Well I went to start it and clack clack clack it went, oil level ok. read codes and it had codes for cam adjusters and cam sensors bank 1. Well went to pull the t-belt off and noticed some sludge in the valvetrain area. Dropped the oil pan and cleaned and removed about 1/2 cup sludge from the pan and about 1tsp sludge from the pickup screen. Well Then tried to run some BG slugde cleaner through and man it was clackin on the passenger head bad. Then CLUNK and it shut off, just cranked and couldnt start. Then just a click, well pulled the plugs and the #3 plug is all smashed up







(pic on the way tomorrow) so is the piston














So after calling audi ($11,000 for longblock and cams and gaskets and such) we sourced a used 3.0 with 66k for $3,200!. Currently pulling this beast and its not too shabby, just waitin on the cherry picker to arrive. I'll post pix 2morrow, maybe pull the head to get nice piston pics lol! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

So, Mister Slim, will this A6 be your replacement for the Jetta when your done? Nice Jetta btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I vote for complete pictures on the swap!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I vote for complete pictures on the swap!

Yes Please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (GLS-S4)*

Awating the new engine tomorrow... Suprisingly the 3.0l looks identical to the 2.8l other than the variable cam adjuster cam gears. And the pcv system is almost identical just on the back of the engine as opposed to front to back like the 2.8. ANyone need some 2.8L or 3.0L parts, ac compressor, alternator, starter, ps pump, secondary coolant pump, engine mounts lol... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

lol and no the 3.0l isnt going into the jetta... its toast... and vr is so much better than v6 lol!
Sides the jetta is FS also!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

You got it all wrong! I did not mean, were you going to swap the A6 motor into the Jetta. I meant were you going to swap the A6 for the Jetta with you selling the Jetta off!
GL either way. I wish you would do a auto to manual swap with full write up and DIY guide for those of us that have Tip but wish we could have gotten a 5 speed instead!


_Modified by Snowhere at 8:18 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Snowhere)*

I wish I could get the a6 but its 10,5 and nobody wants to buy my jetta cuz it has 169,000 on it. =( and the dealer said 5500 trade in..
I got the new junk engine today, spent 2 hrs cleaning it up taking off all the cut off wiring harness and swapping parts, yea they cut one of the knock sensors so I had to pull the intake to put the old one on lol. Just as a comment to 3.0L owners, replace the 1/8" vacuum lines arround the intake and at the back of the manifold. They crack...! They run the FPR, Intake flaps, and combi valves.


----------



## MichelGLXB3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Snowhere)*

Awesome. more pics?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (MichelGLXB3)*

car currently isnt running... cant figure out why. The junkyard engine came from lkq from an a4. Had to swap coils with new ones because they were different along with knock sensors and oil pressure switch. 
good compression, timing is on, has spark and fuel ect....?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

Is the issue engine cranks but won't start?
Any trapped DTC's?
Do you know the ECU part numbers of the donor and recipient cars?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (GLS-S4)*

the car sets codes for g40 and g301 implausible signal. Sensors are good (swapped with known good ones and they ohm out ok) Tested wires from cam sensors (all 4) to ecm and all ohm out 1.0ohm. Swap wires from intake and and exhaust cam sensors on both banks and the codes go to g41 and g300 implausible signals. Tested crank sensor it ohms out ok and wires to pcm are 1.0ohm. it has the "D" pcm in it right now and the new updated pcm is a "RX". I am waiting on a used pcm from the junk yard to see if it will even start (and die with immobilizer lol) I have tried a hard reset of the pcm and adapt throttle and the car still no start. It cranks just fine untill you add fuel. If you pull the fuel pump fuse it cranks fine. put it in and the car chokes and floods out. Tried running car off BG fuel cleaner in the pressure tank tapping the fuel line and does same thing. Car gets spark cuz it smokes out the exhaust pretty good and it starts and dies out. Smoke tested the intake for leaks and no leaks anywhere. Car seems like its not timed right but I checked timing with cam lock tools and its dead on.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

Pull a Camshaft Position Sensor connector off, turn ign on and measure to confirm 5V present.
Not sure about the 3.0 intake but they make it too easy to pinch wires when re-installing a 2.7T intake.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (GLS-S4)*

I have 5v ref to the cam sensors, and all the wires ohm out to 1 ohm. The wires are grounded through the ecm.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

still waiting on a good ecm that hasn't been drug behind a p/u truck like the last one we got was lol


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.0L engine replacement yay fun inside (Slimjimmn)*

Found out the no start on this car long time ago. The flywheels on theese ARE location specific. There are no dowel pins or anything to center the flywheel but I found I had the flywheel 180 off. I guess when I put the flywheel on from the old engine onto the new engine I didnt know that there was a specific spot for it. I lined #1 up on the crank pulley and then guestimated the #1 spot on the flywheel to the crank sensor hole and put all back together and it started up like money. Also note the 3.0v6 in the a4 and the 3.0v6 in the a6 are different for some sensors and the flywheel is positioned different i guess.


----------

